# FireWire-Karte - keine Treiber



## t0ny (5. Juli 2003)

Ich habe eine FireWire-Karte von Pinnacle. Im Handbuch steht, man solle die CD nach Einbauen der Karte einlegen, die Treiber installieren und *kling* der Camcorder kann angeschlossen werden. Aber nein, ich kann nix übertragen. Ein Blick im Geräte-Manager sagt mir, dass bei FireWire ein Fragezeichen davor ist; quasi keine Treiber installiert sind. Ein manuelles Installieren brachte auch nichts. Und neuere Treiber schon gar nix... . Was muss ich nun tun, um meine Karte zum Laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Vaethischist (6. Juli 2003)

Welches OS denn?


----------



## t0ny (6. Juli 2003)

Tschuldige: Windows 98 SE


----------



## Vaethischist (6. Juli 2003)

Hmm..also ich würde jetzt pauschal mal auf einen Ressourcenkonflikt tippen. Wenn Du viele Geräte/Steckkarten hast, dann kann das schon mal vorkommen, wenn die Dinger kein IRQ-Sharing vertragen (dann müßten die Dinger allerdings gaaaaaanz alt sein).


----------



## t0ny (6. Juli 2003)

Naja, Netzwerkkarte, Grafikkarte etc. Das Mainboard ist von vorigem Jahr... . Toll, da will man ein Film bearbeiten und dann funktioniert nichts! Ach wie ich das hasse.


----------

